# There's a lot of effort gone into this spoof.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

How do people come up with these schemes........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> How do people come up with these schemes........... :lol: :lol: :lol:


to start with, you have to be American......


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > How do people come up with these schemes........... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > How do people come up with these schemes........... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nah, not worth it. :roll:


----------

